# New (to me) Charter Arms Pathfinder



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got my Charter Arms Patherfinder that I purchased off Gunbroker. It is a older model so question is does anybody know where I can get info on it.
Would like to maybe get an owner's manual and maybe a new set of grips.
Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm sure that Charter Arms would be able to provide a manual.

http://www.charterfirearms.com/contact us/contact_Charter_Firearms.html

They also sell grips...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Almost forgot...


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, we need pics...


----------

